# Chateau de Singes ..France May 2014



## Desolate Nation (Jun 4, 2014)

Visited with Mr Dan ,Adam X & Richie Gowen
Chateau De Singes Owned by a man (not puting his full name for obvious reasons)Called Ernest a man who fell on hard times but with Pride as big a s his house refused to leave and lived in one part of the house strewn with old heating oil drums and newspapers & often visited by the town Mayor who could'nt stand seeing this once magnificent building fall into disrepair offering help but Ernest refused ,on one occasion he set fire to part of the Chateau and when the Firemen turned up Ernest did'nt want their help and threatened to shoot them all if they didnt leave so they retreated ,the fire fortunatly did'nt spread and much off the Chateau remains ,Ernest eventually was forced into a retirement home where he still lives,the town mayor has been in touch with his daughter as there is someone who wants to purchase the Chateau and return it to its former glory but Ernest's daughter so far has shown little interest in selling,helped possibly by Ernest's love for the place or France's complex inheritance laws ,the latter reason that there are so many of these wonderful places left to ruin

1



2



3



4



5



6



7



8



9



10



11



12



13



14





Thanks for looking


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 4, 2014)

wow those stairs!! 
beautiful pics, thanks. .


----------



## billygroat (Jun 4, 2014)

Fascinating - thank you.. I love chateau's...

First time I've ever noticed grafitti in a negative way - just doesn't seem right in such a spectacular place!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 4, 2014)

THAT STAIRCASE! Nice shots, shame about the gorilla graff


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 4, 2014)

Beautiful building and the staircase well.. amazing wrought iron work thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 4, 2014)

Holy c**p that's different! Shame it's going downhill so quickly  
Fantastic photos of a fantastic place tho


----------



## mrtoby (Jun 4, 2014)

splendid stuff, those stairs are amaze-balls


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice report and pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## hnmisty (Jun 18, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic. I think I'm going to have to up my game and pop across the channel. I've spotted loads of empty-looking chataeux over many years of holidays in France.


----------

